# McLeod-where to buy?



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

There is a chance that my club will be purchasing tools in the near future. Someone posted in the past year that McLeods are available again, but I stupidly did not bookmark the link. Some help please?

Walt

Edit: I found the thread, all is well:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=279239&page=2


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

we got ours from Forestry supply - wood handle, not fiberglass but I think they have both kinds.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Thanks*

I'll check at Forestry Supply too.

Walt


----------



## imba_pete (Aug 9, 2005)

*ZAC Tool*

ZAC Tool Mfg. - maker of high-quality bolt-less McLeods

Zac was purchased by a large tool company called American Presto Corporation http://www.americanprestocorp.com/. They bought the inventory and the patents. They are now making the whole Zac line. They are a wholesaler and importer, not really a customer direct company. Therefore, they are not well-positioned to sell Zac tools direct to customer, but they can do it.

IMBA members receive a 10% member discount, with no minimum required. They ship directly out of our Ontario, CA distribution facility, billing will be via credit card. This discount will bring the net price of the Macleods to $58.95 for the wood handle, and $66.32 for the fiberglass handle.

If a member purchases 2 or more Macleods, they will receive a 20% discount. This would bring the net price to $52.40 for the wood handle, and $58.95 for the fiberglass handle.

Call Josh with any questions and orders. I have not heard of any IMBA members taking advantage of this offer yet, and it hasn't been promoted, so I can't say how the process or tools have worked out.

Contact:

AJ "Josh" Alexander
American Presto Corporation / ZAC Tool Mfg.
4001 E. Santa Ana St.
Ontario, CA 91761
805-444-0002


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Much appreciated*

I see that the Zac McLeod is highly regarded. It appears that is what we already have. They are beasts. Only one broken in years of use. Unfortunately for us, the time has come for the state group to reclaim their property and we have to replace the tools we have borrowed.

I bought several of the Schulaskis. They are great tools, but for the same price we can buy a McLeod and a Pulaski and equip 2 volunteers. No regrets buying the Shulaski though, it's my first choice for the days I work alone.

Walt


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is my fav tool:
http://www.lambertonrake.com/description.html

I run a professional trail building biz and we are hard on tools. The Lamberton has held up better than any other.

Woody


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

another vote for the lamberton!


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

We've had less success with Lamberton rakes here in the central Texas where there are more rocks than prime trail building soil. So far, only quality McLeods work for us.

D


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Rocks R Us*

We were already planning on staying with the McLeod/Pulaski combination. One park we work in is extremely rocky. The axe-bit end of the Pulaskis takes a beating.

Walt


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I find the Lambertons to be a bit heavy. Much prefer the Zac McLeods b/c they use a harder steel than the Lambertons, allowing them to hold both their shape and their tool edge better with a thinner gauge of steel.

We also have some RogueHoes that work very well.


----------



## EarthRider (Aug 2, 2004)

Treat yourself to a Rouge Hoe with a long axe handle. Much more ergonomic and versitile:

This is a good alternative to the Mcleod:
https://www.prohoe.com/item573078.ctlg

But I prefer this as a hybrid between a Mcleod and a Pulaski:
https://www.prohoe.com/item573077.ctlg









The ovalized and curved handle allows you a lot more leverage on the tool. Round, straight handles wear your forearms out.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Lots of time behind these tools. Light and strong, sharp parts stay sharp.

http://www.traildesign.com/Shulaski%20Tools%20order%20form%20(website).pdf


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

I heard from Mike Riter a few years ago that he stopped making these. Is he back to making them again? Sure would be sweet to have one of those "Gold Plated" McLeods!


----------



## dbl111 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Complete line of Zac tools*

Buy Zac Mcleods and other Zac Tools online
http://www.buyzactools.com/


----------



## ZacMan11610 (Jan 28, 2008)

*ZAC Mcleod TRAIL TOOL*

TO Buy the best TRAIL TOOL Go to www.buyzactools.com


----------

